# Bamboo prefolds



## curly_mommy (Aug 28, 2006)

Hi Mamas,

Anyone know of a place to get bamboo prefolds in the states? I've looked online and have just found them in Australia and the UK.

I'm thinking they might not be available here right now, so I might make my own, but I thought I would check to see if you moms know of any place.

Thanks!


----------



## amandapanda9 (Aug 7, 2006)

I've been searching for some too but no luck....they are all outside the U.S. I emailed a place in the U.K. and asked about shipping, etc. but the lady never responded and it's been over a week now.....I figure it would probably be way too expensive to buy overseas once you figure in shipping but I wanted to check. I am going to make my own as a sweet mama on here just recently told me how to make some out of sherpa and velour so I plan on making a few out of bamboo as well.


----------



## curly_mommy (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks for the reply! I think I will probably just make my own as well - I've made prefolds before out of knit terry and they are super easy to make. It will probably also be cheaper if I make them myself, too. Now to decide on the fabric!


----------



## jbpoetmom (Feb 26, 2007)

http://hyenacart.com/Thumbelinadiapers/index.php?c=51


----------



## amandapanda9 (Aug 7, 2006)

Those look awesome! BUT....when you put one in your cart, it charges you $18 for ONE prefold....the price says they are $9 per pf undyed for the 2x5x2 but I tried to add one to my cart and it charged me $18 for it....which is insane! When you click the drop down "choose one" box, it says undyed add $9 so I'm thinking it's a glitch in the shopping cart....the item is priced at $9 and then it adds $9 to that.....I think it should say undyed add$0, dyed add $2 (since they dyed ones are $11).


----------



## jbpoetmom (Feb 26, 2007)

E-mail the WAHM because I think that cart is brand new and I know it takes a while to work out all the kinks . . . I'm sure she would appeciate you pointing that out.

I also liked the looks of the hand-dyed one-size diapers that tie, but I just can't buy anything else at this point. Need . . . self . . . control!


----------



## curly_mommy (Aug 28, 2006)

I know that the Thumbelina Diapers WAHM was looking into bamboo prefolds, so this must be one of her first test batches, so it probably is a glitch in the system because it's so new, but I wouldn't be surprised if they are in fact really pricey. I've bought tie diapers from her and love them, by the way!


----------



## amandapanda9 (Aug 7, 2006)

I emailed her (figured she might want to know) and she fixed it so they are actually $9 per pf undyed and $11 for the custom dyed. They look really nice....I was also wondering about her tie diapers....did you get the bamboo or the cotton/raw silk ones? How do you like them? I like that fleece tie cover she has on there too but cannot justify paying $40 for it....


----------



## 2boysn4darlins (Mar 4, 2007)

www.sewshoppe.com has bamboo cotton velour for 12.99 a yard. I've bought the material to use as layin soakers for dd and they do absorb a bunch and get softer the more you wash them. I think I'll get some more and make my own prefolds!


----------



## amandapanda9 (Aug 7, 2006)

That's a great price! I've never seen it below $14 per yard before.....is it good quality? Might have to get some of that!


----------



## cinnamama (Feb 3, 2006)

Bamboo fabric store has some for ?11.75/yd. Here is the link
http://www.bamboofabricstore.com/getcategory.php?cat=3

I have some but haven't used it yet. It does feel super soft though. What a luxurious pfd that would be...


----------



## amandapanda9 (Aug 7, 2006)

Wow...that's an awesome price for that! I'll have to order some...what a great deal! Yes, the bamboo velour should make an fab pf! I have some bamboo velour fitteds that I adore so I cannot wait to make these!


----------



## 2boysn4darlins (Mar 4, 2007)

I have nothing else to compare it to since I havent used any other bamboo velour, but I'm definately pleased with mine! It took a few washes to reach its full absorbancy, but they can sure hold the liquid now!


----------



## Swallace (Sep 14, 2005)

How much bamboo velour fabric do you need per prefold you make?

I love bamboo.
also where could someone find directions on how to make the prefolds.
I have never tried to make them before but I am becoming more and more inspired and motivated.


----------



## azariahsmom (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Swallace* 
How much bamboo velour fabric do you need per prefold you make?

I love bamboo.
also where could someone find directions on how to make the prefolds.
I have never tried to make them before but I am becoming more and more inspired and motivated.

http://diaperfabric.com/sew-a-prefol...-the-real-way/


----------



## azariahsmom (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *curly_mommy* 
Hi Mamas,

Anyone know of a place to get bamboo prefolds in the states? I've looked online and have just found them in Australia and the UK.

I'm thinking they might not be available here right now, so I might make my own, but I thought I would check to see if you moms know of any place.

Thanks!

http://hyenacart.com/TicketyBu/

I would LOVE to be able to afford these! Good luck


----------

